# Πού θα βρω τη τυποποιημένη νεοελληνική γλώσσα;



## διαφορετικός

Πού θα βρω τη «τυποποιημένη» νεοελληνική γλώσσα;
Διαβάζω τον «Ζορμπά» του Νίκου Καζαντζάκη και έχω την εντύπωση ότι η γλώσσα του βιβλίου διαφέρει συχνά από την κανονική νεοελληνική γλώσσα που γνωρίζω.
Τι ισχύει π.χ. σε άλλα έργα της λογοτεχνίας; Πού θα βρω τη γλώσσα περισσότερο ή λιγότερο τυποποιημένη;


----------



## Perseas

Παρότι ο Καζαντζάκης δεν είναι τόσο παλιός, η γλώσσα των έργων του δυσκολεύει σε αρκετές περιπτώσεις ακόμη και σύγχρονους Έλληνες (κυρίως νεότερης ηλικίας), καθώς έχει αρκετά στοιχεία της κρητικής ντοπιολαλιάς ή μιας παλαιότερης δημοτικής που δε χρησιμοποιούμε σήμερα.

Αν ενδιαφέρεσαι για λογοτεχνία, θα πρότεινα να διαβάζεις έργα της σύγχρονης λογοτεχνίας. Βρήκα τυχαία και παραθέτω τον παρακάτω σύνδεσμο με προτάσεις για βιβλία από την εφημερίδα "Καθημερινή":
50 βιβλία για το καλοκαίρι, Του Αθω Δημουλά | Kathimerini

Ένας άλλος ενδιαφέρων σύνδεσμος είναι αυτός:
43 βιβλία που μόλις κυκλοφόρησαν και αξίζει να διαβάσετε το καλοκαίρι
Ή επιλογή είναι βέβαια προσωπική υπόθεση. Δεν έχω άποψη για όλα αυτά τα βιβλία ούτε για τη γλώσσα τους, αλλά πιστεύω πως είναι γραμμένα στη σύγχρονη Νεοελληνική.

Μπορείς επίσης να διαβάζεις εφημερίδες και περιοδικά, αν και εδώ χρειάζεται λίγη προσοχή, καθώς τα ελληνικά ορισμένων από αυτά δεν είναι άψογα. Στο διαδίκτυο επίσης μπορείς να βρεις καλογραμμένα κείμενα.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas. Ναι, μπορεί στο μέλλον να διαβάσω άλλο βιβλίο της ελληνικής λογοτεχνίας.



Perseas said:


> Παρότι ο Καζαντζάκης δεν είναι τόσο παλιός, [...]


Δηλαδή ο Καζαντζάκης είναι μάλλον εξαίρεση - και τα περισσότερα γραπτά ελληνικά έργα (επίσης τα περιοδικά και οι εφημερίδες) των τελευταίων 100 (ή 50) χρόνων είναι πιο κοντά στον κανόνα (εκτός από την ορθογραφία) από εκείνο;
Τι ισχύει για τον προφορικό λόγο, π.χ. για κουβέντες ανάμεσα σε συνεργάτες ή φίλους;


----------



## Perseas

Η τυποποίηση της Νέας Ελληνικής συντελέστηκε σε μεγάλο βαθμό τις τελευταίες δεκαετίες και συγκεκριμένα μετά το 1976 (καθιέρωση της δημοτικής) ή μετά το 1980. Γενικά τα βιβλία του Καζαντζάκη ή άλλων λογοτεχνών της εποχής του ή πιο πριν, που είναι γραμμένα στη δημοτική, διαβάζονται χωρίς πρόβλημα από άτομα που διαθέτουν μία βασική ή μέση καλλιέργεια. Ενδέχεται ένα 5% του λεξιλογίου τους να δημιουργεί προβλήματα ως προς την κατανόησή του, αλλά κι αυτό είναι σχετικό. Η δημοτική της εποχής του Καζαντζάκη περιλάμβανε και λέξεις που δεν τις λέμε σήμερα. Αν λάβουμε υπ' όψιν και τις λέξεις από το τοπικό ιδίωμα της Κρήτης που χρησιμοποιούσε στα έργα του, τότε το πρόβλημα γίνεται πιο αισθητό. Για να λέμε όλη την αλήθεια ένα λεξικό πάντα είναι χρήσιμο. Ο Καζαντζάκης όμως ασφαλώς δεν ήταν η εξαίρεση.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ ξανά, Perseas.


Perseas said:


> Η δημοτική της εποχής του Καζαντζάκη περιλάμβανε και λέξεις που δεν τις λέμε σήμερα.


Ναι, έχω την εντύπωση αυτή. Και φαίνεται πως η κλίση των ρημάτων διέφερε λίγο από τη σημερινή: Αντί για «καθόταν» γράφει «κάθουνταν». Συχνά «αντικαθιστά» γράμματα («όξω» αντί για «έξω») ή λείπουν ή προστίθενται φωνήεντα.


----------



## dmtrs

Αν μπορώ να προσθέσω μια 'αιρετική' πρόταση: πέρα από όσα πολύ σωστά προτείνει ο Perseas για να έρθει κανείς σε επαφή με την τυπική και ζωντανή σημερινή ελληνική γλώσσα, πολύ χρήσιμη και ενδεικτική είναι η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούν οι Έλληνες μεταφραστές για να απόδώσουν την ξενόγλωσση λογοτεχνία στα Ελληνικά (με κάποιες λίγες εξαιρέσεις βιβλίων που είναι γραμμένα με ιδιαίτερο τρόπο στην αρχική μορφή τους και επιχειρείται η διατήρηση της ιδιαιτερότητάς τους -π.χ. 'Η Ζαζί στο Μετρό'). Εγώ τουλάχιστο στους μαθητές μου προτείνω μεταφρασμένη λογοτεχνία για εξοικείωση με 'στρωτά' Ελληνικά. (Από λογοτεχνική άποψη, φυσικά είναι προτιμότερο να διαβάζει κανείς στην πρωτότυπη γλώσσα όταν τη γνωρίζει, καμία αντίρρηση.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

dmtrs said:


> πολύ χρήσιμη και ενδεικτική είναι η γλώσσα που χρησιμοποιούν οι Έλληνες μεταφραστές


Ευχαριστώ, dmtrs. Ναι, σίγουρα έχεις δίκιο ... για να μάθω τα ισπανικά επέλεξα κάποια βιβλία μεταφρασμένα από άλλες γλώσσες στα ισπανικά, δηλαδή είχα την ίδια ιδέα, τότε.


----------



## Helleno File

This is a fascinating discussion that touches several of my concerns. Sorry I don't feel my Greek is up to contributing to the complexity but I am perfectly happy following what is being written in Greek. So don't change because of me!

I too have looked for Greek novels with accessible contemporary language which reflect modern Greek life, not necessarily literature. I thought detective fiction might do it, only to discover this is a genre that barely exists in Greece, apart from the many translations on the shelves in bookshops. dmtrs' suggestion of the value of translations is therefore unexpected and useful although it breaks my second criterion. A helpful staff member did find me a book she had read which met both language and "Greekness" criteria, but turned out to be _really_ badly written and in need of some close editing! It's almost too annoying to read. 

I will have a look at Perseas' summer reading lists. I also have a copy of Ζορμπάς as a long term project. I expected it to be difficult for the reasons given by διαφορετικός and was not disappointed. In fact it was not as bad as I thought. It's one of a very few Greek language novels available for Kindle and remarkably cheap! (Why are Greek books so expensive?! I know, I know! Small population and no overseas sales.) 

Tony


----------



## διαφορετικός

Helleno File said:


> Why are Greek books so expensive?!


Δεν είχα την εντύπωση ότι τα βιβλία είναι ακριβά. Αγόρασα μέσω του διαδικτύου στην Ελλάδα. Αλλά τα έξοδα επιστολής (στην Ελβετία) ήταν υψηλά.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> μετά το 1976 (καθιέρωση της δημοτικής) ή μετά το 1980


Πώς επηρεαζόταν ο προφορικός λόγος; Σήμερα όλοι η Έλληνες μιλούν περίπου κατά την καθιερωμένη δημοτική;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> Πώς επηρεαζόταν ο προφορικός λόγος; Σήμερα όλοι η Έλληνες μιλούν περίπου κατά την καθιερωμένη δημοτική;


Κατά έναν πολύ μεγάλο βαθμό ναι, με κάποιες εξαιρέσεις σε ορισμένες απομονωμένες περιοχές. Σε όλα τα σχολεία η Νεοελληνική δημοτική διδάσκεται.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Perseas said:


> Σε όλα τα σχολεία η Νεοελληνική δημοτική διδάσκεται.


Στο γερμανόφωνο μέρος της Ελβετίας διδάσκεται η τυποποιημένη γερμανική γλώσσα (κάθε ενήλικος την ξέρει). Αυτή χρησιμοποιείται σχεδόν αποκλειστικά στη γραφή και στον «επίσημο» προφορικό λόγο (ειδήσεις στο ραδιόφωνο, διαλέξεις, ...), όμως «μεταξύ μας» (στο δρόμο, στα καταστήματα, ...) μιλάμε ελβετικά γερμανικά; αυτά είναι ντοπιολαλιές που διαφέρουν πολύ από τα τυποποιημένα γερμανικά.

Δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα αυτό το φαινόμενο;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> όμως «μεταξύ μας» (στο δρόμο, στα καταστήματα, ...) μιλάμε ελβετικά γερμανικά; αυτά είναι ντοπιολαλιές που διαφέρουν πολύ από τα τυποποιημένα γερμανικά.
> 
> Δεν υπάρχει στην Ελλάδα αυτό το φαινόμενο;


Σε ελάχιστες περιοχές, όπως στην Κρήτη ή σε ορισμένα χωριά των Δωδεκανήσων ή της Λέσβου.... Αλλά το φαινόμενο αυτό ούτε εκτεταμένο είναι ούτε (νομίζω ότι) οι ποικιλίες αυτές διαφέρουν τόσο από την τυπική Νεοελληνική όσο τα Schweizerdeutsch από τα Standarddeutsch.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ πολύ, Perseas.


----------



## Helleno File

Modern High German is often considered as "bridging the mutual unintelligibility of the dialects", from Low German (plattdeutsch) in the North to High Alemannic (schwiezertütsch) in the South.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Σωστά, Helleno File.

(Γιατί) είχε η καθιέρωση της δημοτικής στην Ελλάδα το 1976 μεγάλη επίδραση στις ντοπιολαλιές;


----------



## Perseas

διαφορετικός said:


> (Γιατί) είχε η καθιέρωση της δημοτικής στην Ελλάδα το 1976 μεγάλη επίδραση στις ντοπιολαλιές;



Η ενιαία εκπαιδευτική πολιτική (με τον υποχρεωτικό χαρακτήρα της εκπαίδευσης) για ολόκληρη τη χώρα και τα ΜΜΕ που έχουν πανελλαδική εμβέλεια έφεραν σε επαφή κυρίως τους νέους ανθρώπους, αλλά και μεγαλύτερους σε ηλικία, από κάθε περιοχή της Ελλάδας με την κοινή νεοελληνική γλώσσα. Έτσι πολύ σύντομα εδραιώθηκε ένας κοινός γλωσσικός κώδικας. Η καθιέρωση της δημοτικής έπαιξε σαφώς ρόλο, δε γνωρίζω όμως σε ποια έκταση.


----------



## διαφορετικός

Ευχαριστώ, Perseas.


Perseas said:


> [...] υποχρεωτικό χαρακτήρα της εκπαίδευσης) για ολόκληρη τη χώρα και τα ΜΜΕ που έχουν πανελλαδική εμβέλεια [...]


Νομίζω ότι στην Ελβετία οι συνθήκες ήταν παρόμοιες. Όμως μπορεί η τυποποιημένη γερμανική γλώσσα να ήταν / είναι λιγότερο ελκυστική για τους Ελβετούς λόγω της «ξένης» καταγωγής της (από τη Γερμανία). Μήπως η καθαρεύουσα ήταν τέτοια περίπτωση στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: let's keep the cultural discussion out of this please, for it cannot be considered on topic.


----------



## ianis

Helleno File said:


> This is a fascinating discussion that touches several of my concerns. Sorry I don't feel my Greek is up to contributing to the complexity but I am perfectly happy following what is being written in Greek. So don't change because of me!
> 
> I too have looked for Greek novels with accessible contemporary language which reflect modern Greek life, not necessarily literature. I thought detective fiction might do it, only to discover this is a genre that barely exists in Greece, apart from the many translations on the shelves in bookshops. dmtrs' suggestion of the value of translations is therefore unexpected and useful although it breaks my second criterion. A helpful staff member did find me a book she had read which met both language and "Greekness" criteria, but turned out to be _really_ badly written and in need of some close editing! It's almost too annoying to read.
> 
> I will have a look at Perseas' summer reading lists. I also have a copy of Ζορμπάς as a long term project. I expected it to be difficult for the reasons given by διαφορετικός and was not disappointed. In fact it was not as bad as I thought. It's one of a very few Greek language novels available for Kindle and remarkably cheap! (Why are Greek books so expensive?! I know, I know! Small population and no overseas sales.)
> 
> Tony



Εχεις τα εργα του Γιαννις Μαρης σαν το "Θανατος του Τημοθεου Κωστα". Τα βιντεα της τηλεοπτικης εκπομπης είναι στο υουτουβε.
Διαβάζω τα εργά της Πηνελοπης Δελτας γιατί είναι απλά και είναι μυθιστορια.


----------



## ireney

Moderator's note: Please continue this discussion via personal messages.


----------

